# Apple iPad not released until May In Canada



## adamwebster (Feb 23, 2010)

Just announced today that the iPad will not be released internationally until the end of may.

Apple Media Advisory


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now i feel even better about my US purchase


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

adamwebster said:


> Just announced today that the iPad will not be released internationally until the end of may.
> 
> Apple Media Advisory


SO glad I drove to Buffalo on launch day!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Still don't understand what all the fuss is about. Just a big iPod Touch IMO.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

I just saw this on the Apple site (CDN) a few seconds ago. I laughed. Driving to Buffalo was the smart thing to do it seems.

I bet they'll get a new border rush now that it's been pushed back another month.


----------



## THPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

andreww said:


> Still don't understand what all the fuss is about. Just a big iPod Touch IMO.


I want one precisely because it's a BIG iPod Touch.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

andreww said:


> Still don't understand what all the fuss is about. Just a big iPod Touch IMO.


Have you tried one yet?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

andreww said:


> Still don't understand what all the fuss is about. Just a big iPod Touch IMO.


Trolling?

Obviously you don't have one.

I just tested a week on the road without my laptop and the iPad was about 90% what I needed it to be. Add a front facing camera, direct printing support and better Pages syncing and you've got a winner. Most of these things will come.

Eventually, most non-pro types will use an iPad device instead of a bulky laptop. Not version 1.0, but in a few years.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

adamwebster said:


> Just announced today that the iPad will not be released internationally until the end of may.
> 
> Apple Media Advisory


Arg. Perhaps a trip to Buffalo is in order for me. I was being patient, but I don't know if I can be *that* patient


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Buffalo seems to be out of stock. I've been trying to go down for the past 3 days, but they keep saying it's out of stock


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sure they'll get more in stock soon.

I'm guessing that most of the units that were destined for Canada are being redirected to US stores - seeing as how sales aren't slowing up much. They'll milk the US buyers until the market slacks, then move into Canada and the rest of the world.

Or, maybe they're having trouble with telecom in Canada. But if that were the case, they COULD just release the wifi units on schedule and push back the 3G ones.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's OK, the sky is not falling. Think of it as the Americans beta testing the iPad and its apps for the rest of us! Far better this, than its an abysmal failure in the market and Apple has more iPads than landfill space. Still, it will give some room for the competitors to release their copy-cats over the next couple of months (and for Eric Schmidt to talk up the Google Slab).


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

So happy I got mine when I was in NYC on release weekend. My only disappointment is that the iPad store in Canada will also be delayed. Guess I'll have to try one of those prepaid CC's. I enjoy my iPad alot surfing while watching TV, movies laying in bed, news reading and so much more.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> Have you tried one yet?


I have. Big iPod Touch. It's cool, but nothing to get me too excited over. I'd certainly never buy one.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> Have you tried one yet?


Yep. I had one to play with the other afternoon. I'll admit that surfing on the device was nice, but typing was awkward at best. The good thing about typing on my iPhone or my Touch is that the device is supported easily with fingers and thumbs, allowing you to type with both thumbs. The iPad need to be laid down flat on a table or on your lap in order to type properly. It just dosen't work well when lying in bed or on the couch. Don't get me wrong, I love using my fingers to navigate the web, and that part of it works very well. Other than that, it felt smaller than I thought it would. If I were to get one it would be for home use only, so I'd like to see a slightly larger model. The size of a 13" MBP screen perhaps? The home screen seems like a bit of a waste of space with so much area between the app icons. I wish apple would let you adjust that. I have 5X5 icons on my iphone and 5 apps in the dock and it is just perfect!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am thinking of getting rid of my iPhone for an iPad. I am finding I dont use my data plan enough to be worth while in paying for a 6 gig plan. Most likely going to switch to a blackberry for phone and email and get an iPad for home use, and all my iPhone apps. I would like the bigger screen and would be nice to use around the house and not lugging by MacBook Pro around with me.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> ...It will give some room for the competitors to release their copy-cats over the next couple of months (and for Eric Schmidt to talk up the Google Slab).


Yeah, Eric Schmidt will keep talking up the Google Slab, after panning the iPad a few short months ago  



jrichardson said:


> So happy I got mine when I was in NYC on release weekend. My only disappointment is that the iPad store in Canada will also be delayed. Guess I'll have to try one of those prepaid CC's. I enjoy my iPad alot surfing while watching TV, movies laying in bed, news reading and so much more.


Oh yeah, I got a Pre-Paid Vanilla Mastercard at Shoppers this week and Bought Pages, GoodReader, AirVideo and a few more. Made the iPad infinitely more useful. AirVideo's worth the price for watching TV/Movies streaming to your iPad anywhere in the house 



andreww said:


> ... it felt smaller than I thought it would. If I were to get one it would be for home use only, so I'd like to see a slightly larger model. The size of a 13" MBP screen perhaps? The home screen seems like a bit of a waste of space with so much area between the app icons. I wish apple would let you adjust that. I have 5X5 icons on my iphone and 5 apps in the dock and it is just perfect!


To each their own, I suppose. Now using my iPhone seems crammed, after using the iPad. The iPad will support 5 apps in the dock. And I think a 13" screen iPad would be HUGE. And I have every bet that Apple tested a million different sizes of the iPad before it decided on the 9.7" form factor. 10" Netbooks have also been the most sucessful - 9" was a bit too small, and 12" is getting to far into laptop territory and taking away from the portability.



wonderings said:


> ...get an iPad for home use, and all my iPhone apps. I would like the bigger screen and would be nice to use around the house and not lugging by MacBook Pro around with me.


This is exactly what I've been doing. Using the iPad around the house to surf and email and watch stuff. Laptop stays in the bag till I have to go to work or a coffee shop to do some serious typing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

In other words Apple has decided that the US market is more important to them than anyone else, so instead of getting the supply out internationally as they stated on a bunch of international apple websites they are hoarding their stockpiles for the US only and making all of their users outside the US wait even longer.

At the very least they could open up the international iPad stores so that people that have them don't have to jump through hoops to get apps.


----------



## PolarBear2k (Apr 14, 2010)

I was hoping of getting an iPad before going on vacation (Apr 28), but it looks like I need to drive to Buffalo. It is possible to buy it online and pick it up? I also want the Apple case and the camera connection kit is a MUST.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

I tried to buy one online, but they don't ship to canada, won't even let you place an order without a US address.

Are you going on vacation in the states or somewhere else?

What I was considering for a time was going to the states for a weekend, and having the iPad delivered to whatever hotel I was staying at (clearing it with the hotel staff first that it was ok to have a package delivered to them for me, which might arrive before I check in).

But just call the store in Buffalo on a regular basis to see when their stock gets replenished (apparently they're out right now). I'm sure when they get more in, you'll have a window of at least a few days to drive down.


----------



## PolarBear2k (Apr 14, 2010)

basilmunroe said:


> I tried to buy one online, but they don't ship to canada, won't even let you place an order without a US address.


You can get it shipped to a holding company like cbiusa.com or usaddress.com and pick it up. Not exactly sure what the cost are but I've read that its something like $5 per package with free storage for 1 week.


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

basilmunroe said:


> I tried to buy one online, but they don't ship to canada, won't even let you place an order without a US address.
> 
> Are you going on vacation in the states or somewhere else?
> 
> ...


You can't even order an iPad unless your credit card has a US billing address. So even if you have a US shipping address, it does you no good.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Glad I paid the $50 premium to buy one of McKitrick's extras.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, glad I bought one early.
The price gouging/profiteering should be in full effect now.
Kinda sucks on Apple's willingness to throw international customers under the bus so easily tho.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

jenb said:


> Wow, glad I bought one early.





jrichardson said:


> So happy I got mine when I was in NYC on release weekend.





basilmunroe said:


> I just saw this on the Apple site (CDN) a few seconds ago. I laughed. Driving to Buffalo was the smart thing to do it seems.





shonline said:


> SO glad I drove to Buffalo on launch day!





MunnyGuy said:


> Now i feel even better about my US purchase




And, hopefully, the iPad that you bought wasn't a lemon that requires service because:

Hardmac.com : Le "Macbidouille" in English - iPad: No 'after sales service' for grey market

"Following the release of the iPad in the United States, Apple announced that its maintenance centers located only in the US, Puerto Rico and the american Virgin Islands will be able to offere after-sales service on these products. It is impossible that those in other countries to deal with iPads imported by various means. 
*The people having a broken iPad will have to deposit it in the country of purchase to get it it repaired.* This situation should develop progressively of the release of the iPad in the countries concerned. At that moment, it should be possible (this is to be confirmed) to have an iPad, imported privately, repaired.

Apple has put online a "Service Source" concerning the iPad and destined for the repair centers. By reading this we learn that it was only intended to make the distinction between a software or a user problem and a hardware breakdown. Similar to the iPod and iPhone, it will be exchanged in the event of breakdown and will be reconditioned specifically by Apple. To finish, similar to the other products of Apple, there exists an Apple Care for the iPad offered for $99 that extends its guarantee to 2 years."


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Let's see where this one goes ... Apple has never done this in the past and that was always a BIG selling feature for Apple for users that do any amount of travelling ... no matter where you were you could always visit an Apple authorized repair centre and have your hardware repaired under the warranty. The warranties have also always been transferable and go with the hardware (and not the original purchaser). If Apple is now going to stop that policy and limit their warranties like that a lot of people are going to be screaming bloody murder about it.

That post also does say that it should be possible (unconfirmed) to have an iPad imported privately repaired ... which is exactly what everyone here who has driven to Buffalo (or wherever) and purchased an iPad and brought it back themselves have done. The last time I checked this was not illegal to do by any stretch of the imagination and I don't think that Apple should be placing any sort of warranty restrictions on them because of it ... maybe Apple are just trying to target companies who are importing and reselling them illegally ... but how exactly they can make the distinction on that I'm not sure ...


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

Elemenopee said:


> And, hopefully, the iPad that you bought wasn't a lemon that requires service because:
> 
> Hardmac.com : Le "Macbidouille" in English - iPad: No 'after sales service' for grey market
> 
> ...



No big deal.... 90 minute drive and I will get it fixed, that's if it breaks...

Glad I got mine on Launch day this thing works great!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I expect once iPads actually SELL in countries outside of the US Apple will honour the warranty.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL, yeah, that'll NEVER hold up.

Lets say I buy my iPad in Canada, I move to the States (lol HEY it COULD happen!), say Florida, and they tell me I have to fly to Canada to have it looked at. NFL


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

fishy007 said:


> You can't even order an iPad unless your credit card has a US billing address. So even if you have a US shipping address, it does you no good.



Incorrect. I ordered mine via cdn credit card with no trouble at all. Just need a US ship-to addy that isn't a postoffice box.


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

(( p g )) said:


> Incorrect. I ordered mine via cdn credit card with no trouble at all. Just need a US ship-to addy that isn't a postoffice box.


Ok..I must be doing something wrong then. When I get to the part to fill in the billing info for the credit card, it won't let me choose a country other than the US. The shipping address is fine (I have a relative in the US...).

EDIT: I just tried again and I can see no way to use a CDN billing address with the order. I went to Apple.com, added things into my card, went to the checkout, put in the US shipping address and then tried to enter my billing info but it wants a ZIP code to proceed with the order. Postal code does not work.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

We don't want the first release in Canada anyways,
They should just skip to gen 2 for us anyways, We have higher standards.

The U.S. can keep those bare naked features, We want more!!!

Dave


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Same here. Trying to add my CC to iTunes US does not work. I tried a pre-order too, same deal. 

Please give us a step by step?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

The only way I was ever able to place an order in the US was with a US Billing address. American Express however will let you add a second address to your card in the states (for example if you're a snowbird or have a residence down south). I would imagine other cards let you do this but Amex for sure does. They will complain that it's only for a temporary time but if you holler they will submit. Heh heh.

Once you have that US billing address on record, the orders should go through. At least they do for me.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't know what you're doing wrong. I ordered mine from the US store and entered my CC plus U.S. ship-to address*...unless they've amended some store policy since Day 1 of the preorder. They even managed to ship it to Ogdensburg in upstate NY by noon of the launch date.

* Your ship-to addy *cannot* be a P.O. box.


----------



## fishy007 (Feb 10, 2010)

(( p g )) said:


> Don't know what you're doing wrong. I ordered mine from the US store and entered my CC plus U.S. ship-to address*...unless they've amended some store policy since Day 1 of the preorder. They even managed to ship it to Ogdensburg in upstate NY by noon of the launch date.
> 
> * Your ship-to addy *cannot* be a P.O. box.




Is your billing address a US address or Canadian address?


----------



## cwoods1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Oh yeah, I got a Pre-Paid Vanilla Mastercard at Shoppers this week and Bought Pages, GoodReader, AirVideo and a few more. Made the iPad infinitely more useful. AirVideo's worth the price for watching TV/Movies streaming to your iPad anywhere in the house


What do you mean with the Pre-Paid Vanilla Mastercard ? Do you mean they can be used in the US iTunes store ? Please, can you clarify ?

Thank you.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

cwoods1966 said:


> What do you mean with the Pre-Paid Vanilla Mastercard ? Do you mean they can be used in the US iTunes store ? Please, can you clarify ?
> 
> Thank you.


He got a US pre-paid credit card.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

cwoods1966 said:


> What do you mean with the Pre-Paid Vanilla Mastercard ? Do you mean they can be used in the US iTunes store ? Please, can you clarify ?
> 
> Thank you.


When you set up your purchased "Vanilla" Mastercard, you can use a US address. The amount of funds on the card are in Canadian dollars but you can purchase items from US vendors. You will be hit with an exchange fee on top of the exchange rate as well as a monthly fee. 

That being said; it works just fine. I purchase "Vanilla" cards and use them for my US account which is tied to one of my US addresses. The fees add up but at least I have access to funds in my US account when I need them.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

There are legit companies like VPOST & VIADDRESS that allow you to set up american addresses, have them shipped, and then the company ships them to Canada. A little pricy, but an option. Although, there are many reports of people's orders for the iPad being cancelled because Apple has a way to determine you're using one of these service.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, and good news - Canadians will be able to pre-order the WiFi + 3G version starting on May 10-th as well. Steve Jobs in an email said both the WiFi only & WiFi + 3G versions will ship at the same time internationally. End of May.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elemenopee said:


> *The people having a broken iPad will have to deposit it in the country of purchase to get it it repaired.* This situation should develop progressively of the release of the iPad in the countries concerned. At that moment, it should be possible (this is to be confirmed) to have an iPad, imported privately, repaired.


This will only last until the iPad is officially available in Canada at the end of May. At that point, all AASP and Apple Stores will be able to fix/replace iPads no matter where they're bought. I've had my Canadian iPhone 3GS headphones replaced in the US.

It's just that right now, if you go to an Apple Store or AASP with an iPad, they have no replacements to give you as they don't sell that product in their store. 

After the official release, Canada (Or GB, or Germany, etc...) will no longer be a "grey market" for the iPad. And then all early adopters will be free and clear.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mguertin said:


> In other words Apple has decided that the US market is more important to them than anyone else, so instead of getting the supply out internationally as they stated on a bunch of international apple websites they are hoarding their stockpiles for the US only and making all of their users outside the US wait even longer.


Actually -- and I only remembered this today while looking over my notes from the keynote -- you're wrong. 

Jobs originally said that international units (probably referring only to the 3G models) wouldn't ship until "mid-summer."

So yes, the Wifi-ONLY models are being delayed a month, but the 3G models are being *pushed up* by at least two months. So you're only half-wrong. 



> At the very least they could open up the international iPad stores so that people that have them don't have to jump through hoops to get apps.


Officially, there AREN'T any international owners of iPads, remember? Hello?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

chas_m said:


> Officially, there AREN'T any international owners of iPads, remember? Hello?


Again ... so it's illegal to bring home a US purchased iPad? No. Are there a lot of Canadians that own said iPads? Yes.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mguertin said:


> Again ... so it's illegal to bring home a US purchased iPad? No. Are there a lot of Canadians that own said iPads? Yes.


I think you do not understand the difference between the words "official" and "legal". It's certainly legal to bring home a US purchased iPad, nobody claimed otherwise. But as far as Apple is concerned, they only ever sold any in the US, so they are only bound to service them in the US.


----------

